# Daffodil's better



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

Daffodil is doing alot better since i got her!  her cere has turned back to normal and her pasting at her vent is gone!! we still don't know what she had but we were giving her a few drops of apple cider vinegar in her water and it helped take care of whatever she had. i still haven't put her in the big cage with our other budgies but i hope to soon! Oh i'm so happy she's better i thought i was gonna lose her there for a bit when she went downhill. i was cleaning the cages today and went to clean hers and had the door open she came out on her own for the first time and climbed onto the big cage hahaha all the other budgie were gathered around where she was on the cage! hahaha i have never seen her so happy she was always so scared but she has perked up alot! welp i have to get off here i just thought id let yall know what happened. :grouphug:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Excellent news, SO glad to hear Daffodil is feeling better and it sounds like she took it into her own wings to meet the others LOL.:budgie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad Daffy is feeling better  It warms my heart to know you cared for Daffodil throughout her illness and now she is back to improving 

Hope to see some pics of the newly recovered little girl


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That's great news - thanks for the update. *


----------



## meme (Aug 31, 2015)

Hahaha she is with the others now and the happiest I've ever seen her!  i put her in day before yesterday and all the birds were chirping hahaha shes so happy its about time to clip their wings again. and how do birds react if you move to a different place? were moving soon and i was worried about that. we have been busy packing so i haven't been on much. id like to get the birds out and try to handle them some daph and porter id like to see if they are calmer than before they seem more relaxed since i got them like they have finally settled in. well i have to get off here ill try to get on later! my camera does not take good pictures but i'll try to get a good one of em. as soon as i get my hands on some batteries my brothers messed up the ones i had. oh and one more thing haha thanks for listening! its nice knowing alot of people love budgies!


----------

